# Epson 4800 and 4880 differnece and downgrade psocssibility?



## avantis (Jun 20, 2007)

Anybody knows if there is elsctornic difference between Epson 4880 and 4800?
is it possible to downgrade it from 4880 to 4800?

Kind regards

Avantis


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Basically Epson added vivid magenta and changed the chips on the cartridges.
Vivid magenta allows barbie pink colours to be printed.
Changing the chip stops third party ink manufacturers filling the printer.
Guess which one was most important?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

To follow up on what Dave stated, the aftermarket ink cartridges do not show the ink levels on the Epson 4880 printer. So you basically have no warning when you are running low on a closed ink cartridge. I prefer the 4800 printer for this reason. I have seen very little benefit of the teflon coated print head and have heard of more challenges with the capping stations on the 4880 printers (but I think this has to do with the assembly process as the problem goes away once the capping station is replaced). Just my observation.

Mark


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

avantis said:


> Anybody knows if there is elsctornic difference between Epson 4880 and 4800?
> is it possible to downgrade it from 4880 to 4800?
> 
> Kind regards
> ...



I am not sure why you would want to downgrade a 4880 to a 4800. Many of the components are shared between the two models. Same capping assembly, dampers, encoder strip, ribbon cables. The main boards, however, are different and unique to each model.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

> the aftermarket ink cartridges do not show the ink levels on the Epson 4880 printer. So you basically have no warning when you are running low on a closed ink cartridge


With the re-filable 4880 cartridges you can see the level of ink in them and just add ink as necessary and the chips are re-settable also. 
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## davitos (Sep 5, 2007)

we run a blazer epress on a 4880 - however, the display shows all cartridges to be empty all the time. is this normal? we do, however, see ink level of the waste pad.


----------

